# Solved: System32/Config/System status 0xc000014c



## brownd898 (Jan 7, 2013)

One Night I Was Shutting And The Battery Fell Out And Now When I Turn On My Laptop This Black Screen Come Up And Is Says: 
Windows Boot manger
---------------------------
Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1.Insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer 

2. Choose your language settings,and then click "Next".

3. Click "Repair your computer"

If you do not have this disc,contact your administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

File: \windows\system32\config\system

Status: 0xc000014c

Info: windows failed to load because the system registry file is missing, or corrupt.


I Have The Disc But My Dvd Drive Does Not Work Help!!!!! . One More Thing I Am New To Tech Support Guy Forums


----------



## Amai (Jan 6, 2013)

Is the driver not working at all?
Is it an external driver? Because it's possible that your BIOS settings doesn't allow booting from DVDs or booting from external drivers. but you can change those settings.


----------



## brownd898 (Jan 7, 2013)

No The Driver Is Not Working At All I Set It To Dvd Drive But It Does Not Work


----------



## Amai (Jan 6, 2013)

Please check these things:
1- the BIOS settings disable booting from DVD or this option isn't in the top of the boot order.
2- be sure your DVD disc of windows is not corrupted (that's happen sometimes) try booting from it in another device.
3- do you have more than one system booting in your computer? sometimes that's cause this problem.

I doubt this's a hardware problem, but if you sure nothing from above happening with you, maybe you need to buy new one.


----------



## brownd898 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well The First Answer: Your Right I Made The Dvd Drive First In Boot Order:up:

The Next Answer: My Dvd Disc For Windows Is Not Corrupted I Tried It In Another Computer And It Worked

The Last Answer: I Am Not Using More Than 1 System Booting I Just Have Windows 7

And I Don't Wan't A New Computer Becuse All My Data Is On This One


----------



## Amai (Jan 6, 2013)

brownd898 said:


> And I Don't Wan't A New Computer Becuse All My Data Is On This One


I didn't mean a new computer, I meant only new DVD drive.

Well those are all what I can thing of in problem like this, The last thing is that your DVD drive doesn't work at all, or your computer is too old and doesn't allow booting from DVD/CD.
sorry for not help you enough  I wish someone else here can help you.

EDIT: I think this may help you HERE


----------



## brownd898 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Helping Me Out. I Found Out That There Were No Wires Hooked Up To The Dvd Drive 
For Some Reason.


----------



## brownd898 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok I found out something I can switch hard drive from another hard drive I had&#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56399;


----------

